# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Recurring End of the world theme dreams?

## nicobinho

>Well ive had a couple of these typed of dreams, they are basically like the end of the world. Everyone in the dream is anxiously waiting for the time to end,and there is always a group of people leaving earth, leaving the rest behind. Heres some dreams that i remember;

I was in a town and it was all dark, it was already night time and it was full moon. The town was like on a hill, and on the top of the hill was like the main ´´town hall´´. So when the time came, the bells of the church began to ring and everyone was running to the town hall. Then i remember everyone being in the town hall and some people getting ready to leave. BUT THE fealing was unreal, everyone was anxiously waiting for something to happend.

Another dream was that i was being chases by some monkies in a rainforest, and i dont remmeber what really happends but then we are in this big room and theres this space ship, and there are alot of people there, so we can only choose a couple of people to leave with us. again with the feeling of the anxious waiting.

I know these descriptions don´t really have that much detail because it was a few months ago, but the feelings in these dreams are surreal, and ive had a couple more like these but i dont really remmeber.

Has anyone ever had any like these?

----------


## daeryk

To dream of the end of the world represents thoughts or feelings you have about a dramatic change or situation in life where you don't know what to do. You may be experiencing anxiety for the future, and there may be a lot of changes, good or bad, that confuse or frustrate you. 

The dream may indicate the end of one kind of lifestyle and the beginning of another.

----------


## justboz2

> >Well ive had a couple of these typed of dreams, they are basically like the end of the world. Everyone in the dream is anxiously waiting for the time to end,and there is always a group of people leaving earth, leaving the rest behind. Heres some dreams that i remember;
> 
> I was in a town and it was all dark, it was already night time and it was full moon. The town was like on a hill, and on the top of the hill was like the main ´´town hall´´. So when the time came, the bells of the church began to ring and everyone was running to the town hall. Then i remember everyone being in the town hall and some people getting ready to leave. BUT THE fealing was unreal, everyone was anxiously waiting for something to happend.
> 
> Another dream was that i was being chases by some monkies in a rainforest, and i dont remmeber what really happends but then we are in this big room and theres this space ship, and there are alot of people there, so we can only choose a couple of people to leave with us. again with the feeling of the anxious waiting.
> 
> I know these descriptions don´t really have that much detail because it was a few months ago, but the feelings in these dreams are surreal, and ive had a couple more like these but i dont really remmeber.
> 
> Has anyone ever had any like these?



I have so many dreams about the end of the world. Everytime its a new place new death. Its really wierd

----------

